# Mulluscum contagiousum and vaginal delivery?



## greeneforever

I was diagnosed with mulluscom contagiousum about a month ago, and have only a small outbreak down south, near the crease in my leg and pelvic bone. so far it hasnt spread anymore on me, or to my husband, thank God. the doctor says its really no big deal and it doesnt affect the baby, but from what ive read it is HIGHLY contagious. I am worried about a missed leison near my cervix or in the birth canal and come in contact with the baby during delivery. does anyone out there have any experience with this one way or the other? should i be more adamant about a C-Section?


----------



## kimini26

What I've found so far:

The virus lives only in the skin and once the growths are gone, the virus is gone and cannot be spread to others. Molluscum contagiosum is not like herpes viruses, which can remain dormant in the body for long periods and then reappear. Thus, when treatment has resulted in elimination of all bumps, the infection has been effectively cured and will not reappear unless the patient is reinfected.

Individual molluscum lesions may go away on their own and are reported as lasting generally from 6 to 8 weeks- but can last longer.

TREATMENT

While molluscum contagiosum will eventually go away on its own without leaving a scar, many dermatologists advise treating. Treatment can prevent the growths from spreading to other areas of a patient's body and to other people.

Before treatment begins, a dermatologist may confirm that the growths are mollusca by scraping an area of infected skin and looking at the cells under a microscope. If molluscum contagiosum is present, there are a number of treatment options.

Treatment for mollusca is similar to that for warts. Growths can be frozen with liquid nitrogen, destroyed with various acids or blistering solutions, or treated with an electric needle (electrocautery) and scraped off with a sharp instrument (curette). Laser therapy also has been effective in treating mollusca. All of these treatments can be performed in a dermatologist's office. If there are many growths, treatment sessions may be needed every 3 to 6 weeks until the growths disappear. Some discomfort is associated with these treatments.


Molluscum contagiosum

Sometimes an at-home treatment is prescribed. These treatments include applying a topical retinoid, topical immune modifier, or other topical antiviral medication.

During treatment, some growths may appear as others are fading. This is normal.

An option, especially with young children, is not to treat molluscum and wait for the growths to disappear. This avoids exposure to possible side effects from treatment; however, if rapid growth of new lesions is noted, a dermatologist should be consulted. It is always possible for a person's skin to get infected with the virus again. The condition may be easier to control if treatment is started early &#8212; when there are only a few growths. 


Read more: https://www.aad.org/public/publications/pamphlets/viral_mollscum.html#ixzz0odUQYLzf


----------



## butterbaby76

2 of my children had this, my daughter caught it first and i was told that it was because she had a low immune system unfortunatley i had been bathing my children together up til this point when my son then caught it !!!! it can last anything from 12-18 months. my childrens disapeared when we went to florida they kind of dried up in the sun although they had had them for some time. on return from holiday i noticed a friend of my son had them and his dad took him to one of these chinese herbalist places they told them the dr diagnoses and the chinese guy gave him a litle bag of something within 2 weeks it had gone !!! wish id have thought of it lol xx


----------



## sangochan

I was diagnosed with MC in the 8th month of my pregnancy, although ive had it since about the 4th month (i thought it was shaving bumps around my vagina and butt). I wasnt aware of what they were at first, so i didnt know that shaving just makes them spread like wildfire! So I ended up with quite a few of them :/ I have no idea how i got them, as I have been faithful to the father of my baby, and he shows NO signs of this nasty virus. I asked my doctor what I could do to get rid of them, she said they would go away on their own within 8-12 weeks. Yea right! I've had them forever! And everything I've researched tells me you can have this for YEARS. I asked if it would get on my baby when she was born, because its highly contagious and my OBGYN said no. I've since gave birth vaginally to a beautiful baby girl, who shows no signs of it, but I fear everyday that she might catch this. Newborns have a very low immune system, and i'm terrified of spreading them to her. I wash my hands all the time very frequently, but i'm so paranoid she might still get them from me :( I've researched online for a quick fix, and ended up buying a small bottle of stuff off of naturespharma, let me tell you it was a rip off, almost $30 for a tiny bottle of very fowl smelling stuff that did nothing for me. I've read that apple cider vinigar can kill the virus, and so far i've killed few, but cant seem to get rid of all of them... You have to take a lot of bandaids and cottonballs, soak them with ACV and leave them on the bumps for 24 hours. They then turn white or puff up real big and eventually burst.. You need to be careful because the stuff that comes out is very contagious and spreads more if not cleaned up carefully. So i take rubbing alcohol to clean the area really good afterwards. Its so emotionally and mentally frustrating, i dream about it, i wake up wanting to cry my eyes out over it. I wake up thinking "what if my baby girl gets this from me, how could i live with myself?", How can I talk to my boyfriend about this? Surly he'd think I wasn't faithful when I AM. Yet he shows no signs. I'm an emotional wreck, because once you've had it for almost a year, you lose all hope of your life returning to normal.. How can I ever be the same intimately with my partner again.. he'd find me disgusting if he saw all these big raised ugly bumps, and leftover scars from old ones.. I have no idea how I got this, but my only hope is apple cider vinigar.. it burns and hurts, stinks and the bandaids hurt when u pull them off because u cant shave down there without spreading the virus. And its hard to have a newborn and find the time to sit down and apply all the bandaids and cottonballs and do a clean job, scrub your hands like CRAZY, all while she is taking a nap.. Because if they wake up crying you have to go get them quickly, and you dont want the virus lingering on your hands.. 

Listen to me rambling on... I'm just glad I found a forum to talk about this and make me feel a little better.. But your baby shouldn't get it through birth, but can get it afterwards from touching the bumps then the baby


----------

